# Best peep sight for 3d target



## scarecow (Oct 20, 2018)

Hunter and 3d target conisour...any idea of a good peep to replace my hunting only peep? 

I want pure precision and accuracy. 

Thanks.


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

I run a AV 25 with a #6 lens. Perfect balance of FOV and vane clearance on the long shots


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

Oops didn’t see the “peep” part.


----------



## scarecow (Oct 20, 2018)

all good. thanks for the info konasteve.


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

scarecow said:


> Hunter and 3d target conisour...any idea of a good peep to replace my hunting only peep?
> 
> I want pure precision and accuracy.
> 
> Thanks.


I would recommend the Hamskea Insight peep and the aperture kit. Easy and quick to install the apertures to adjust for indoor, outdoor or cloudy dark days.


----------



## scarecow (Oct 20, 2018)

xdr said:


> I would recommend the Hamskea Insight peep and the aperture kit. Easy and quick to install the apertures to adjust for indoor, outdoor or cloudy dark days.


Thanks. I will give it a good glance.


----------



## Bkabjamie (Oct 22, 2017)

What class do you shoot?


----------



## scarecow (Oct 20, 2018)

Bkabjamie said:


> What class do you shoot?


Bowhunter freestyle (adult)


----------



## Bkabjamie (Oct 22, 2017)

*I would agree with xdr then. *


----------



## scarecow (Oct 20, 2018)

Thank you all.


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Hamskea Insight kit. Real good peep in the Raptor plus all of the aperture sizes and clarifiers to give you the best possible combination.


----------



## matt_swanson (Jul 11, 2021)

Hamskea raptor peep is working well for me with a 4x lens.


----------



## BeauBurnett (11 mo ago)

Hamskea


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 14, 2020)

Specialty Podium or Specialty PXS. Similar to Hamskea as you can change aperature sizes to adjust for indoor/outdoor/cloudy/sunny. No tool needed to change either. Has clarifers and verifiers available.


----------



## krishay.baxter (11 mo ago)

scarecow said:


> Hunter and 3d target conisour...any idea of a good peep to replace my hunting only peep?
> Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin
> I want pure precision and accuracy.
> 
> Thanks.


Real good peep in the Raptor plus all of the aperture sizes and clarifiers to give you the best possible combination.


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

I dont think the Raptor peep will accept apertures or clarifiers. Its just baffled to reduce stray light reflections/glare. 

x


----------



## Thetad7 (10 mo ago)

I love my hamskea especially the adjustable aperture's make it super easy to change on the go


----------



## henryw (Dec 31, 2019)

what is people thoughts on the podium peep by specialty i am thinking of going this way but i see most are using the HAMSEKA ones. what are the real differences in every bodies eyes???


----------



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

I was using podium peep and clarifiers but just couldnt find the right combo so I picked up Hamskea Insight Short draw, I have 27DL,best thing that I’ve done. I can switch aperture’s easily and clarifier easily if I switch from 4x to 6x lens. Wish I would have stared with this years ago.


----------



## Fhuebner10 (11 mo ago)

I just started using the Total Peep hunting peep sight and it’s been working really well for me so far.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I just use a hooded specialty peep.


----------



## kiyone19 (10 mo ago)

sagecreek said:


> I just use a hooded specialty peep.


Same here. Just stated using it and it works very well. Really like the diversity with changing out apertures or clarifiers easily.


----------

